# Move a VM from VMware Server to ESX or ESXi



## hightech_1992 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Dell Poweredge T310 running ESXi 5.1. I also Have another server that is running vmware server that is currently running all my virtual machines. I would like to transfer the .vmdk files to my ESXi 5.1 Server. I have transferred one of my folders from the vmware server to the ESXi 5.1 Server (/vmfs/volumes/4dff0219-edb77638-42f9-782bcb306c27). I then right clicked on the .vmx file and added it to inventory. Changed the Operating System to refelct the one I had and Updated the hardware. When I go to power on the machine this is the error I get.

Failed to start the virtual machine.
Module DevicePowerOn power on failed. 
Unable to create virtual SCSI device for scsi0:0, '/vmfs/volumes/4dff0219-edb77638-42f9-782bcb306c27/ITTG-MWS-FP12/ITTG-MWS-FP12.ITTOOGO.PRI-000002.vmdk' 
Failed to open disk scsi0:0: Unsupported or invalid disk type 2. Ensure that the disk has been imported.

What did I do wrong?

I also would like to change the space of that vm. Can it be done?

Thanks for all your help!

Hightech_1992


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like you have made a snapshot at some point. In this case, you'll need to copy over all the snapshot differential VMDK files in addition to the main VMDK file.


----------

